# مطلوب معلومات عن Slit Lamp



## الهيموني (22 أبريل 2007)

من كان لديه معلومات حول Slit Lamp نرجو التكرم بالإفادة مشكورا :81:


----------



## Biomedical (23 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

أخي الكريم ،

قم بمحاولة تحميل الملف المرفق من خلال الرابط التالي وستجد ما تبحث عنه إن شاء الله :

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=14350&d=1174478018

تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق .


----------



## الهيموني (23 أبريل 2007)

*شكر*

أخي الكريم Biomedical
جزاك الله الف خير على جهودك وجعلها في موازينك يوم القيامة


----------



## م.الدمشقي (24 أبريل 2007)

جهاز slitlamp هو جهاز يستخدم في مجال طب العيون للكشف على اجزاء العين الداخليه والخارجيه
يتكون في الاساس من مصدر ضوء ومجموعه من العدسات لايصال الضوء الى العين عبر المرور على مجموعه من الفلاتر اللونيه والشكليه حيث ان لكل جزء ومرض في العين لون وشكل معين لبقعة الضوء يتم الكشف بها فهناك الازرق والاخضر والابيض من حيث الالوان والجزء الاساسي الثاني هو المنظار الذي يستخدمه الطبيب في التكبير 
هناك موديلان من هذه الاجهزه 
النوع الاول يكون فيه مصدر الاضاءه بالاسفل
والنوع الثاني مصدر الاضاءه بالاعلى
من اشهر الشركات المصنعه في العالم
هاجشتريت السويسريه
وزياس الالمانيه


----------



## Biomedical (24 أبريل 2007)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

المهندس الدمشقي ،

تحية طيبة وبعد ،

شكرا لك على هذه المعلومات ، وقد سرني كثيرا تعقيبك على الموضوع ، تمنياتي لك بدوام الصحة والعافية .

لا أعلم إذا كان لديك أي معلومات عن الأخ الكريم / محمد شكري نوري ، فقد طال غيابه !

نتمنى عودته بالسلامة إن شاء الله .


----------



## م.الدمشقي (25 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك اخي
نتمنى ان يعود اخينا محمد شكري بخير وزان شاء الله ما منعه الا خيرا


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .

اشكرك اخي العزيز biomedical كل الشكر والأحترام والتقدير والمحبة .

انقطاعي المفاجئ بسبب الظروف والحمد لله كان الفرج من الله تعالى .

والأن عدت الى ابنائي واخواني واصدقائي الأعزاء .

تحياتي للجميع .

البغدادي


----------



## الهيموني (26 أبريل 2007)

*شكر*

الأخ م. الدمشقي
جزاك الله خير على المعلومات


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (26 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم .

ولاننسى بوجود Tonometer ملحق في slit lamp لقياس ضغط العين .

البغدادي.


----------



## blackhorse (7 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخواني لتقديم العون
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كامل جرجيس (5 يناير 2018)

معلومات قيمة ومختصرة والف شكر


----------

